# What to do first?



## rdowney (Oct 6, 2010)

I am a dual Portuguese US citizen who has never resided in Portugal and need to know what I need to do once I arrive there? How do I get set up to be able to live and work? We are a family of 4 a US husband who may or may not get citizenship and 2 little girls who will have dual like me. Any info would be really appreciated.


----------



## lindyman77 (Feb 18, 2010)

As the husband of a dual Portuguese/US citizen that relocated here to Portugal in May I would recommend that the very first thing you do is obtain your Cartão de Citadão for you and your girls (if you don't already have them) and start the residency process for your husband. Having your Cartão de Citadão is so helpful bordering on essential. It makes things so much easier!


----------



## rdowney (Oct 6, 2010)

lindyman77 said:


> As the husband of a dual Portuguese/US citizen that relocated here to Portugal in May I would recommend that the very first thing you do is obtain your Cartão de Citadão for you and your girls (if you don't already have them) and start the residency process for your husband. Having your Cartão de Citadão is so helpful bordering on essential. It makes things so much easier!


Thanks so much! That really helps...and since your situation sounds very similar to ours. Can I ask if there is anything else you might be able to share...

Like if there are any areas you would recommend that are pretty foreigner friendly? If you work and how easy or difficult that has been? Any information that you are willing to share... just basically how your overall transition has been? 

again thanks so much!


----------

